# Cat's breathing sounds weird?



## Katma (Oct 27, 2009)

Recently, I 'adopted' a cat from the neighbor. She had adopted this cat a little over a month ago and realized that she no longer wanted it. I agreed to find the girl a home, and since then I've been unable to get the cat out of my house.

This isn't a horrible thing. She's sweet as can be, amazingly friendly, and not at all nervous about my own cats OR loud noises(not scared of skill saw or hair dryer).

*BUT.*

I was laying in bed and she decided to join me, and I noticed that her breathing sounded a little odd, as if, when she breathed out, there was something in her lungs.

It sounded a lot like it did when I have a cold. Sort of like a popping noise when she tried to breathe, as if snot or whatever was in the way.

She doesn't ACT or SEEM as if she is sick. She eats a lot(more than my own cats, actually), is very awake and aware when anyone is around, will take off after me if I leave the room. She is not 'active', really, she doesn't run or jump or play, but she's not acting abnormally at all from what I can tell. She simply sounds odd when she lays next to me, and sneezes from time to time. 

I thought it might be a respiratory infection, but from the websites I found:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 48&aid=210
http://marvistavet.com/html/body_feline ... atory.html
http://cats.about.com/cs/healthissues/a ... n_cats.htm
the only symptoms she has is sneezing and maybe a small bit of snot. It doesn't seem to fit.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I really think only a vet visit will tell you for sure. It is difficult to hear what you are describing over the internet. :lol: A vet visit would be able to tell if this was something serious or if it is just something minor/simple and in need of a short course of treatment to put her right. I really like the _maristavet_ website for medical questions, but the internet really is limited in regards to what it can tell you and most especially in diagnostics which require a first-hand physical examination in addition to any bloodwork or other tests to isolate and determine what the problem is and how it should be treated. 
She really does sound like a sweet, sweet kitty and I wish you both well,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A vet will listen to your cats lungs to hear wether any thing has settle in there. but it could be something else. Id be interested to hear results from you vet as to what he thinks it is. I heard that same sound the other day in one of our foster cats. A vet visit is definitely in order.


----------

